# تصميم منزل على الطراز الإسلامي القديم فى مدينة جدة



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

تصميم منزل على الطراز الإسلامي القديم 
:79: تصميم منزل على الطراز الإسلامي القديم:79: ​ 
*في الوقت الذي أصبح طراز البناء الغربي هو الرائج في البلاد العربية نلاحظ وجود تحفة معمارية في أحد شوارع مدينة جدة....قد يعتقد المارة أنهم أمام متحف وفي ذلك شيء من الصحة فالتصميم والقطع النادرة في الداخل تجعله متحف للتراث الحجازي و العربي...ولكنه في واقع الأمر منزل خاص بالدكتور/سامي عنقاوي الذي استعان بخبرته الطويلة في مجال المعمار الإسلامي ليخرج المنزل بهذا الشكل المبهر.*​ 
*يطغى على المنزل طابع بناء المنازل القديمة في الحجاز والتي تتميز (بالروشان)أو النوافذ الخشبية والنقوش الإسلامية والألوان الترابية الهادئة...يقول الدكتور سامي"بالرغم من تأثري وعشقي للتراث الحجازي العريق إلا أنني حاولت أن أمزج معه طراز البناء الإسلامي والعربي القديم بشكل عام،و كل تصميم أوقطعة في المنزل مستوحاة من ذلك الطراز لكنني في الواقع أضفت على أغلبها رؤيتي الخاصة وطورتها قليلاً بحيث تتوافق مع متطلباتنا اليوم دون أن تفقد هويتها وجمالها"......ولعل الجميل أيضاً أن الدكتور سامي اختار لهذه التحفة التاريخية أن تكون في أحد المناطق الراقية من مدينة جدة بعد ان انحصر تواجد مثيلاتها على منطقة جدة القديمة،وتمكن بجدارة من سرقة أنظار المارة عن جميع المنازل المحيطة والتي تتنوع مابين مختلف أشكال البناء الغربي....ويفوز الطراز العربي ويتفوق على الجميع*...​ 






*واجهة المنزل وصورة للروشان أوالنوافذ الخشبية التي تميز منازل الحجاز القديمة...يقول الدكتور سامي"راعيت من تصميم المنزل ان لا يكون الشكل فقط هو الأساس ولكن اهتممت بخبرتي في المعمار ووضعت نصب عيني أهمية التهوية ودخول أشعة الشمس لكل غرفة في المنزل لذلك تلاحظون كثرة النوافذ وكذلك المنزل لا يأخذ الشكل التقليدي المربع أو الجدار المستوي ولكن هناك تفاوت وتعرجات مهمة جداً لعملية التهوية".*​ 





*المدخل ... والذي يحتوي على تحفة فنية رائعة وهي باب خشبي عريق من مقتنيات الدكتور سامي الأثرية حصل عليه من أحد بيوت مكة القديمة وبالرغم على مرور سنوات طويلة على صنع هذا الباب إلا أنه محتفظ بالنقوش والمتانة ... وهو خير استقبال لعشاق التراث عند زيارتهم لتلك المنزل*.







*من المدخل إلى القاعة الرئيسية أو مركز المنزل الذي تستطيع أن تشاهده من كل غرفة في المنزل .... يتميز بسقفه الزجاجي العالي والأقواس والنوافذ والشرفات الخشبية المزينة بالنباتات الخضراء الجميلة التي تزيد من حيوية المكان.*​ 





*هل أوحى لك المنظر بالحديقة الداخلية؟؟ لم تخطيء كثيراً فالقاعة الرئيسية للمنزل تحتوي على مسبح داخلي مصمم بشكل يشبه حوائط الفسيفساء الشهيرة قديماً...ويحتوي على شلال تنهمر مياهه من أحد جوانب القاعة بشكل خفيف يبعث الراحة في النفس.....ويقابله مكان للجلوس تتوسطه طاولة زجاجية موضوعة بداخل نافورة صغيرة مغطاة بالزجاج*.​ 






*مصابيح زجاجية تتدلى من قبة خشبية عالية مزينة بالزجاج الملون.*​ 





*يبرز هنا لون الحائط الذي يشبه لون الحوائط الطينية القديمة...أما السقف فهو عبارة عن أعواد خشبية يتدلى منها مصباح صغير...والملاحظ في هذا التصميم الطريقة الفنية التي تساعد على انبعاث الضوء بشكل جميل...والزينة البسيطة المتمثلة بإناء فخاري قديم يبدو رائع في هذا المكان*.​ 


:14: منقول من مجلة عربيات :14:​


----------



## ايمن1977 (7 فبراير 2008)

مع احترامي الشديد للدكتور المصمم البيت منسوخ نسخ عن البيوت الدمشقية فحبذا لو تم التنويه لهذه النقطة فقط للأمانة و شكرا


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياايمن بس هذا البيت موجود منذ القدم وهوا ممكن يكون طراز حجازى نظرا عن التصميم الموضوع لى الاستفادة فقط


----------



## مايزنر (7 فبراير 2008)

هناك تشابه واضح بين هذا البيت والبيوت الدمشقية ولكنه ليس بيتاً دمشقياً فالبيوت الدمشقية ارتفاعها الأعلى طابقين لا أكثر، والباحة الداخلية في البيوت الدمشقية ليست مسقوفة، والغرف لا تحتوي على قبب، أما العناصر فهي عناصر معمارية عربية اشتهرت في المنطقة العربية بشكل عام وفي المدن العريقة في القدم كدمشق وحلب بشكل خاص كونها كانت من المراكز الرئيسية في الدولة الإسلامية بشكل خاص


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2008)

منزل جميل 

عناصره تذهب بنا الى عصور بها عبق التاريخ

اعتقد ان مثل تلك الطرز الاسلامية هي تتشابه في كثير من البلدان
ومنها في مصر بيت الكريدلية وبيت السحيمي وغيرها

وليس بالضرورة ان يكون منسوخا من جهة محددة فهو يمثل بعناصره المميزة 
طراز كان منتشرا في حقبة زمنية بشكل واسع, حين كانت ثقافة العرب والمسلمين متناغمة في الفنون ومنها الفن المعماري بالطبع في اي من بلدان العرب

المنزل كمثال لنسخ الطراز القديم هو مقبول 
وان كنت اصبو الى بيوت بها اصالة الماضي كوظائف وعلاقات واهداف تصميمية ولكن بعناصر معمارية تمثل الحاضر وليس بعناصر الماضي

اشكر اخي " مهم " لطرحه هذا الموضوع الذي يكشف لنا عن بيت حديث يمثل صفحة من صفحات الزمن الجميل

دمتم بكل ود

​


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يامايزنر على هذا الرد


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا لك يا نهر النيل على هذا الرد الجميل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لك اخى نهر النييل على هذا الرد الرائع والجميل 
:77: :77: وشكرا :77: :77: ​


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الصور , فعلا إن العمارة الإسلامية جميله
عندي عن تصميم استراحة عربية رائعة من نفس النوع ....ولكن الرفع لامتدادة يفشل 
سوف احاول ان انزلها
بارك الله فيك يا مهندس مهم


----------



## مهم (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياوحش العمارة على هذه الردود والتفاعل الدائم 
وشكرا​


----------



## الجناحي (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع هناك تشابه في الفنون المعمارية القديمة بين الدول العربية بشكل عام و لكن الخصوصيات تأتي في الديكور النهائي و لن يستطيع تفربقها الا مهندس يعرف بواطن التصاميم. و اكرر شكري على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهم (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك يالجناحى على هذا الرد الجميل ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## selfana (9 فبراير 2008)

يا سلام على فخامة الطرز الاسلامية 

والتصميم جدا حلو لأنه جامع بين التراث والحداثة

وهو يشبه البيوت الدمشقية منذ النظرة الاولى

ولكنه في الواقع يختلف في امور كثيرة جعلته مميزا

وتصميما مبتكرا....

يسلمو على الصور والمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## Arch_M (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم على الموضوع المفيد وللعلم فإن منطقة الحجاز يغلب عليها الطابع العثماني اصلا وان كنا نعرف فهم كانوا يحكمون الحجاز ومصر وبلاد الشام وقد تجد تشابه وتفاوت بسيط في الشكل


----------



## مهم (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ياselfana على الرد الجميل


----------



## مهم (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ياARCH_m ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م حسناء (10 فبراير 2008)

انا فعلا اول ما شفت المنزل قلت انه يشبه كثيرا للمنازل السوريه
لكن المعمارى مقتبس فشئ جميل انه يقتبس شئ دال على نمطه العربى واكيد الى صممه غير كتير فيه
تصميمه واشكرك يا اخ الجناحى


----------



## مهم (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يام.حسناء على هذا الراى الجميل وشكرا


----------



## محمود12 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ما اجمل هذا البناء الذي يمثل الفن المعماري الاسلامي


----------



## amany hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

تصميم رائع


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مهم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

:28:شكرا لك اخ محمود12 عى الرد الجميل وشكرا واكيد الطراز الاسلامى جدا جميل :28:​


----------



## مهم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخت امانى حسن على الرد


----------



## مهم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا لك ياخ عبدالوهاب حسين


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير ... موضوع ممتع ومنزل يشرح النفس ^^

بالنسبة للنسخ ارى ان المعماري الدكتور اقتبس وطور وهذا هو المطلوب وان كان من حضارة اخرى او ثقافة اخرى فالناس الان اكثر تفتحا وتقبلا حتى لو اقتبسنا من الغرب فكيف من جيراننا ^_^

مشكور اخ مهم

سلام : )


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## روعه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

المنزل جد جميل
وتقليد للعناصر الأسلاميه ليسس بخاطىء
انما نحن دائما نسعى لتطوير هذه العناصر مع المحافظه على مرتكزاتها الأساسيه

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هندسة بانيقيا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ممنون على هذا التصميم الرائع والذي يضاهي بل اجمل من التصاميم الغربيه


----------



## معماريون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مع كل الشكر 
هذه البيوت عباره عن قصور
لااتصور في هذا العصر انها تتناسبها مع التقنيه الحديثه
كذلك بنائها مكلف جدا 

لذلك الناس في الوقت الحالي تبحث عن المنزل البسيط والمريح
وهي المباني المودرن​


----------



## arch_alduribi (23 سبتمبر 2008)

:59:
عند جد لا تعليق ....
ولكن لك يا مهم كل الشكر....


----------



## بسمات النرجس (11 مايو 2010)

العبارات مشوقه .....لكن الصور لم تظهر عندي ...مالسبب 
شاكره لكم


----------



## alishka (11 نوفمبر 2010)

mashkourrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## رويد والي (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 يناير 2011)

اري ان التشابهه بين المباني او انتهاج نهج العمارة الاسلاميه او تصميم المبنى بطابع اسلامي لا يعني انه منسوخ نسخ
ممكن يطلق عليه توارد افكار اوانه ينهج مدرسة العمارة الاسلاميه


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهم (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا" م- أحمد


----------

